# stuck in bootloader after upgrade from 11.2 to 12.0



## daudo (Feb 26, 2019)

After updating one of our 11.2 virtualized boxes to 12.0, it doesn't boot anymore into FreeBSD but is stuck in the bootloader, see below:






The system is MBR based and has only one UFS partition (plus a swap partition). So far, I've tried to reinstall the bootloader, to no avail.

Any ideas how to proceed?


----------



## tedbell (Feb 27, 2019)

Do you have any GPT disks attached. Try copying the file /boot/loader from version 11 into version 12. Many people have this issue but that solution worked for me (no longer an issue for me now since my drives are all GPT).


----------

